# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC in June

## Dennis

Fred, or anyone...

My wife is taking her mother, sister and sister's daughter to NYC for a girl

----------


## LindaP

Dennis,
       Try travelzoo.com,  I used them for a great deal at the Hudson Hotel in December. I'm going on friday, but we are staying down in Tribeca, at the Tribeca Grand. Good luck!

----------


## JEK

Fly into JEK for best travel fares.

----------


## abc

last year our family stayed at the Millennium Broadway which is just 1/2 block off of Times Square.  We also booked this great deal on Travelzoo and upon arrival were upgraded to their new club level (? called the Premiere) at no charge.  If you can get this type of deal it will meet all your expectations, as the club level included breakfast, and afternoon cocktails and appetizers.  If you can't get into the club level, I cannot vouch for their regular rooms though.

----------


## marybeth

Because of our Priority Club membership we stay at the Barclay Intercontinental in NYC.  Its convenient to Times Square and the theatres but not in the thick of the crowd, between Park and Lex on 48th.  Handy to Grand Central.  Its a historic hotel with a beautiful lobby but the decor is traditional/old fashioned and the regular rooms are small.  The suites are lovely though, usually on a corner with a sitting room and butler's kitchen.

----------


## Dennis

They don't have that promotion for the dates she's going but I think I'll call the hotel and see if they will honor the rate.

Thanks!

----------


## Dennis

The girls are looking for a "fun, upbeat, not stuffy" place for a dress-up, blow-out dinner for the Friday night portion of their trip. Would Grammercy Tavern fit the bill?

Other suggestions?

----------


## GramChop

one of my fav places in nyc for dress up fun, not exceptional food, but knock-your-socks-off views is river cafe.  all i remember is it's on the other side of the river from nyc so the view is of the city skyline and it is fabulous.

----------


## abc

Dennis,
Buddakan Restaurant gets great reviews for a fun happening place with terrific menu.  Check out their website and other restaurant review sites to see if this would fit your expectations.

----------


## LindaP

Dennis,
        Just found a card from a great restaurant, if your wife and party are looking for a really great place for brunch.....it is Rue 57, 60 west 57th st(corner of ave. of the americas): Rue57.com
 Its getting warmer here!!!   Linda

----------


## Dennis

Linda,
I remember that place. My wife and I stopped in for a glass of wine one late afternoon a few years ago. Very nice and I'll pass it on.

Thanks!

----------


## HOP

Dennis:  I have been in NY area for 14 years (from 26 until 40) and entertained half of the world.  

If they want to stay in midtown, I would not say that there are any "must stay" hotels in midtown in the 300 a night range.  Orbitz is your friend and you can check a lot easily.  Nothing wrong with the names you gave.  I hate times square, as many of the city's worst restaurants are there, so that would mean I would not recommend the marriott in times square (although the hotel itself is just fine). 

Unlike Linda, I am not a huge fan of the Hudson, particularly if you have more than 1 to a room, as the Hudson has small rooms.  Also, you said your "wife is taking her mother" to NYC, so you might have somebody a bit older.  Older folks hate the ny boutique hotels and even the "W" (which I like).  The boutique hotels are small and the bathrooms are bizarre.  As odd as it sounds, you might do better paying 400 for a room at  the Waldorf with 2 queens, as you could stuff 4 people into that room.  They would be like sardines at some modern hotels.

When I stay in midtown, I stay at the Waldorf, the W (on lex 52nd by the Waldorf), in the meatpacking district at the Hotel Gansvoort, at the Tribeca Grande and the Soho Grande.  If I had 800 per night, I would stay at the 4 Seasons.

A blow out dinner is easy in NYC, but blowing it out is probably a relative term.  Gramercy Tavern is a great place, and I would never recommend against it.  For my "blowouts" I tend to focus on places like Spice Market and Balthazar and Asia de Cuba.  Then the girls get their silk dresses and jimmy choos and go to town.  Been to Buddakan for drinks but not dinner, nice space (down in meatpacking by spice and Balth), probably not a bad place to try.  

Please do not go to Rue 57 for a hot night on the town, as neither the scene nor the food is extraordinary.  The places listed above are some of the most remarkable restaurants in the United States.  As for River Cafe, sure the food is good and the views are fantastic, but I can't imagine dealing with the logistics of going to Brooklyn and getting back.  You don't drive  OUT of NYC on a friday night, you drive in and party.  Stay on manhattan.  I would go to River Cafe on a sunday night, not friday party night.

One other note, I would buy a Zagat book on the restaurants, or if everyone is iphoning, subscribe to the service for a month.  The book has addresses (with cross streets!), phone numbers, descriptions and ratings.  Its pretty reliable.  I actually own 3 of them, one in the house, one in the apartment and one at the office.  

On the non-blowout nights, I would consider an italian place like babbo, il mulino.  NY has great italian food.  

You will want to make reservations for all the big name places on friday and saturday night.  Generally, make reservations for all dinners.  The crowds in the city are down now, but it will be the beginning of the summer when they are there, so you never know.  

As for budget, I would try to get out of the hotels for breakfast and lunch, as I rarely spend more than $10 for brkfst and $20 at lunch (I don't drink during the day).  For dinner, the budget gets broken all of the time, particularly if there is wine involved.  

I hope they have fun.  

George

----------


## Dennis

George,

Thanks for the thoughtful reply.

I have them booked at The Omni Berkshire Place on 52nd Street. Its located close enough to the touristy areas so they can walk to many places (The Park, Today Show, TS, 5th Ave. etc.) MIL is 74. 

For food, Im going to try to get them into one of Batalis places. The Tapas place was highly recommended by the chef of one of our favorite Chicago restaurants (Piccolo Sogno). Cant call until next week30 days out. 

Lisa doesnt want them to experience a blow-out dinner in terms of price. They are not foodies. What she wants to do is take them someplace upbeat, exciting and memorable. Something they cant experience in Seminole, FL. (should be easy, eh?)


Thanks for your suggestions and insight.

Dennis

----------


## JEK

Den,
Had a great meal at Allen & Delancey last night if they need another spot. Staying at the Mercer, my new favorite NYC hotel.

----------


## phil62

Good morning John. I am waving to you in NYC from Glen Cove-look East! Hope mothers day is a happy day for all who read this today. Take time to count your blessings.  We are off to breakfast with Charlie and his folks now. Amy

----------


## GramChop

hey, pops...leave some of the big apple for eric and i to take a bite of...we'll be there in early june!

happy mother's day to you, too, amy!  i hope your breakfast with prince charlie was fun!

----------


## HOP

Dennis:  Sounds like you are on the right path.  The omni should have decent sized rooms, although I don't know that.  And Batali places are all fun and the food is always good.  I have been to most of them. I am not sure that you are saving any money going to Batali, as his places are expensive (and worth it). 

If you want something spectacular (in terms of vibe, space, people) though, I would think Tao or Buddakhan.  Big venues, full of people and fun, and certainly cheaper than Batali places, which are more upscale, with great food, but the restaurants themselves are not necessarily showplaces.  

In short, if you want a great Italian meal, I think that the Batali places are great (Babbo is my fav), but if you want a spectacular scene, I would go elsewhere.

----------


## Dennis

Right now, the girls are booked at  Hearth  on Thursday night. Hearth's Chef de Cuisine, Jordan Frosolone is a friend of the chef from one of our favorite Chicago places: Piccolo Sogno. Tony Priolo is the owner/chef of Piccolo and recommended Hearth. 

Friday night they are booked at Gramercy Tavern. 

Saturday and lunches are open but they may swing by Grand Central Station and hit the Oyster Bar for lunch on Friday.

----------


## Dennis

The girls require a limo to get them from JFK to their midtown hotel. Any suggestions for limo services?

----------


## GramChop

we always use carey and have never been disappointed!   

carey limo service

----------


## amyb

Hi Dennis-Phil and I use US limo and they have limos, town cars, and very courteous staff. You can reach them at 800 962 2827.

----------


## JEK

> we always use carey and have never been disappointed!   
> 
> carey limo service



  I use Carey all over the world and they are the best. Set up an account and the next time you are in London, Tokyo, Basel or Dallas, they will be there.

----------


## GramChop

when do the perks for being your daughter kick in, pops?

----------


## JEK

> when do the perks for being your daughter kick in, pops?



When you are certified on a Macintosh to my satisfaction . . .  :)

----------


## GramChop

is there some sort of carb loading or finger stretching i can do for november?

----------


## Dennis

The girls are in the Limo heading to midtown. My 74 year-old MIL just informed my wife that they HAVE TO be at the Today Show tomorrow 'cause the Black-Eyed Peas are performing...

----------


## GramChop

how fun!  i've seen a couple of concerts at the today show and have made friends with the folks around me....fun times, for sure!

----------


## JEK

> The girls are in the Limo heading to midtown. My 74 year-old MIL just informed my wife that they HAVE TO be at the Today Show tomorrow 'cause the Black-Eyed Peas are performing...



Den,
Did they make it this morning?

----------


## bto

I'm watching for them...if I can remember the pic you posted a while back!

----------


## Dennis

Just talked to Lisa. Yes...they went. Hard to get a good vantage point. Dean & DeLuca's was a zoo.

Lisa had to take her Mom back to the hotel as it was a bit overwhelming for her. In fact, she's not handling NYC well at all and might go back to Florida today. Scared of cabs, too many pepole, etc. Sad for Lisa as it's the first time her Mom seems "old". She's always been the one leading the party, even in her 70's.

----------


## bto

That's sad and I understand....one of the hardest things to see happen.  Well, at least she'll get a better view of the BEPs from the hotel tv.  
The little curly-haired boy in front was adorable!

----------


## KevinS

Dennis,

If the cabs are a problem consider switching to a car service.  Check with the company that you used for the airport pickup.

----------


## Dennis

Sounds like cabs are just part of what's causing her discomfort. I think it's just overwhelming for her at this point in her life.

She's been here twice and we never saw any sign of nervousness...in fact, she flirted with every cab driver and waiter, busboy, valet guy, etc, etc.

Things change quickly.

----------

